# Harper says Islamicism biggest threat to Canada



## Ropey (Sep 6, 2011)

> Prime minister says Conservatives will bring back controversial anti-terrorism laws









> *In an exclusive interview with CBC News*, Prime Minister Stephen Harper says the biggest security threat to Canada a decade after 9/11 is Islamic terrorism.
> 
> In a wide-ranging interview with CBC chief correspondent Peter Mansbridge that will air in its entirety on The National Thursday night, Harper says Canada is safer than it was on Sept. 11, 2001, when al-Qaeda attacked the U.S., but that "the major threat is still Islamicism."





> Harper cautioned that terrorist threats can "come out of the blue" from a different source, such as the recent Norway attacks, where a lone gunman who hated Muslims killed 77 people.
> 
> But Harper said terrorism by Islamic radicals is still the top threat, though a "diffuse" one.
> 
> ...





> Tories to resurrect controversial anti-terrorism laws
> 
> Harper said his government will bring back anti-terrorism clauses that were brought in in 2001 but were sunset in 2007 amid heated political debate.
> 
> "We think those measures are necessary. We think they've been useful," he said. "And as you know &#8230; they're applied rarely, but there are times where they're needed."



Harper says Islamicism biggest threat to Canada - Canada - CBC News


----------



## Jos (Sep 7, 2011)

Maybe The biggest security threat to the "jewish control" of Canada


----------



## ekrem (Sep 7, 2011)

Maybe Harper can send his *tiny* Army to fight against this threat.
Oh, I did forget: The Taliban paralyzed the Canadians and the Canadians are withdrawing from Afghanistan despite NATO's declared agreement, that ISAF will end in 2014. 

What's this idiot actually talking about?
Making party events talking of a "muscular Canada" and so on. 
What an insignificant Personality.


----------



## editec (Sep 7, 2011)

It appears to me like Islam and secular democratic states are mutually exclusive.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 7, 2011)

I saw the preview of the interview with Mansbridge. Harper was very tempered and almost sad when he was referring to the threat from Islamists. We have a wonderous moderate muslim community in Canada.

We brought the world Little Mosque on the Prairie for heaven's sake.

Now truly,was he wrong people? Are there rampaging Baptists out there blowing up other Baptists or Anglicans. Be real. 

How many Presbyterians have blown up a mosque lately? Come on. He was just telling the truth. Sadly on a day to day basis around the world radical Islamists are the world's leading terrorists.

I will be watching the whole interview.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 7, 2011)

i wasnt aware anyone was blowing up anything in canada?


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 7, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Maybe Harper can send his *tiny* Army to fight against this threat.
> Oh, I did forget: The Taliban paralyzed the Canadians and the Canadians are withdrawing from Afghanistan despite NATO's declared agreement, that ISAF will end in 2014.
> 
> What's this idiot actually talking about?
> ...




We've done our stint right from the get go in Afghanistan.And Canadian troops covered the US when you invaded Iraq and Afghanistan was a second thought.

And our troops were on the front lines every minute of every day.

How dare you insult any country who served with America in NATO after 9/11? I don't care if it was lower Slobovia with 3 men in Afghanistan. Countries sent their troops to try to wipe out Al Qaeda.

Truly, Canadian men and women have lost their lives and limbs to support the effort.

Now a reality check.

Harper has no option but to remove the troops. Parliament voted on this withdrawal date. We will still have trainers in place in a non combat role.

Sheesh.

And as to your "insignificant personality" comment why don't you take a look at how well he has stick handled us thru the recession versus that Milli Vanilli character who is currently pretending to be your President.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 7, 2011)

Jos said:


> Maybe The biggest security threat to the "jewish control" of Canada



ah yes the jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos



Truly in the trial of the Toronto 18 I don't remember one name like Goldstein, Levy or Leibowitz.


----------



## Tank (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm just glad America only has the good Muslims


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 7, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i wasnt aware anyone was blowing up anything in canada?



Toronto 18 planned on it. Thankfully the plot was discovered.

I saw the preview of the interview. This whole interview is in the context of the 10 year anniversay of 9/11.

 Mansbridge and Harper were going back and forth on terrorism in general and where we are 10 years after that horrid day regarding security and current threats.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 7, 2011)

then who would drive the cabs?


----------



## Jos (Sep 8, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe The biggest security threat to the "jewish control" of Canada
> ...





> The roles of two Agents were made public amid defence allegations they "perhaps provoked" the youths to make militant statements.[17] Shaikh had been paid $292,000[68] to "knowingly facilitate a terrorist activity" and asked to act as "moles" in the group, leading to accusations that they had "urged them to act, then sat back and counted [their] cash while the others went to jail".[69][70] The Toronto Star reported that a well-known member of Toronto's Islamic community had infiltrated the alleged terrorist cell while on the police payroll as an informant, and that another mole had been involved in setting up the purchase of phony ammonium nitrate.[71] Elsohemy, the second mole in the case, was placed in witness protection after he agreed to help the Royal Canadian Mounted Police arrange the phony ammonium nitrate purchase on behalf of the youths, which led to the allegations of a bomb plot


2006 Ontario terrorism plot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Jewish control of the Canadian Media*
Jewish control of the Canadian Media | Wake Up From Your Slumber


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 9, 2011)

Jos said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...






It's not Jooooooooooooooooooooos who control the Canadian media. It's freaking liberals who control the Canadian media. Something that should scare the living hell out of any conservative.

Izzy was a major Liberal. Even ran the Liberal Party where I live now. Get it? Was the leader of the Liberal Party of Manitoba.

Did you know that?

You didn't did you?  Too funny.

You see I don't dislike him or his media empire because he was a Jew.

Au contraire, I didn't like him because he was a Liberal. Granted by today's standards you might put Izzy in more of a libertarian class, but nonetheless he supported the Liberal Party till the day he died.

Oh and don't short change the Muslim world and media. You know Islamic business individuals carry their own weight in this world. Go google Abu Dhabi Media. Sheesh.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 9, 2011)

Now back to the OP.

It was an amazing interview. Mansbridge was at his finest with Harper asking excellent questions without adopting that stupid aggressive lib posturing that the American news "stars" have taken to in interviews. 

It was a serious discussion of where we are as a nation and as a people in the world today a decade after the horrible events of 9/11.

I like how Harper engages our media now with candor and class. 

And mega kudos to Mansbridge. Excellent piece of journalism. Well done, sir.


----------



## CarolineSays (Sep 9, 2011)

Harper is the biggest threat to Canada. Harper is the jewish Uncle Tom, kiss any jew ass he can find.

And he wears a bad wig.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 9, 2011)

CarolineSays said:


> Harper is the biggest threat to Canada. Harper is the jewish Uncle Tom, kiss any jew ass he can find.
> 
> And he wears a bad wig.





Wrong party. For years the Canadian Jewish Congress has supported the Liberals. Irwin Cotler former head of the Canadian Jewish Congress was not only a liberal party member, but also a Minister in Prime Minister Martins LIBERAL cabinet. 

Man you wanna be nazis are stupid. Inbreeding is not the recommended path for intellectual evolution.

Your post leads me to believe there are absolutely no branches on your family tree.

May I suggest shutting the door to your trailer and concentrate on your homework. It takes a certain level of skill, albeit low,  to be able to learn to coordinate movements operating a cash register while asking "do you want fries with that?".


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 9, 2011)

And now for you Jew hating punks, just because you keep getting the Party wrong I want to make sure that it's known that Irwin Cotler was a very honorable man who represented some very interesting people.

*Saad Eddin Ibrahim, an Egyptian democracy activist imprisoned by the Egyptian government, was represented by Cotler and acquitted in 2003. 

He acted as counsel to Maher Arar during part of Arar's imprisonment and supported demands for a public inquiry. 

He has also defended both Palestinians and Israelis against their own governments, and participated in a minor role in the Camp David peace agreement between Israel and Egypt*

Oh and one biggie I don't want to forget. Nelson Mandela.

Despite my political differences with the man, he still is to be admired.


----------



## CarolineSays (Sep 9, 2011)

tinydancer said:


> CarolineSays said:
> 
> 
> > Harper is the biggest threat to Canada. Harper is the jewish Uncle Tom, kiss any jew ass he can find.
> ...



Not sure you can read english, where did I mention Cotler? I didn't. So fuck you.

FYI, the Canadian Jewish Congress cares more about Israel than it does Canada.


----------



## Toro (Sep 9, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Maybe Harper can send his *tiny* Army to fight against this threat.
> Oh, I did forget: The Taliban paralyzed the Canadians and the Canadians are withdrawing from Afghanistan despite NATO's declared agreement, that ISAF will end in 2014.
> 
> What's this idiot actually talking about?
> ...



Hundreds of Canadians died in Afghanistan.

Fuck off.


----------



## Toro (Sep 9, 2011)

Jos said:


> *Jewish control of the Canadian Media*
> Jewish control of the Canadian Media | Wake Up From Your Slumber



rofl

Such stupidity.


----------



## Toro (Sep 9, 2011)

CarolineSays said:


> Harper is the biggest threat to Canada. Harper is the jewish Uncle Tom, kiss any jew ass he can find.
> 
> And he wears a bad wig.



4 more years, anti-Semite lowlife.


----------



## CarolineSays (Sep 10, 2011)

Toro said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Harper can send his *tiny* Army to fight against this threat.
> ...



For what? Nothing. What a waste of courageous Canadians.


----------



## JStone (Oct 11, 2011)

Jos said:


> Maybe The biggest security threat to the "jewish control" of Canada



Puta, maybe you should worry more about your bankrupt shithole that produces nothing but olive oil 

9 Reasons Why Spain Is A Dead Economy Walking


> Barring an economic bailout of mammoth proportions, the economy of Spain is completely and totally doomed.  The socialist government of Spain is drowning in debt, unemployment is running rampant and everywhere you turn there are major economic problems.  So will Spain be the next Greece?  No.  When the economy of Spain implodes it is going to be a whole lot worse...
> 9 Reasons Why Spain Is A Dead Economy Walking


----------

